# Video Card Crashes? [SOLVED]

## dschein

Something really screwy is going on.  Every time I start X, the screen just goes black and stops responding.  The computer is still running, as I can ssh in.  Even if I kill X the screen just stays black.  The caps-lock and num lock lights still work on the keyboard too.

I have a nVidia Geforce FX 5900, running nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r3

Any thoughts?Last edited by dschein on Sun Feb 06, 2005 10:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## addi

Do you have your TV in/out connector plugged into the card when you boot up?  If so, it might cause wonkiness on your system.  I have to boot without it plugged in, then, after the system is booted, plug it in to use TV-out to my stereo setup. (I still wonder when they'll be fixing this, or if it's already been fixed.)

I hope this helps,

----------

## dschein

Nope, no TV-Out connector is attached.  just a single DVI connector.

----------

## dschein

anyone?  my machine is so crippled!

----------

## sulu

I think i had the same problem some months ago.

It was quite tedious, but i could kill x remotely and do a clean shutdown.

1.) Check the xorg.log in /var/log for errors or warnings.

2.) emerge nvidia-kernel and emerge nvidia-glx.

I thought emerge nvidia-glx would be sufficient but that was not true on my box.

----------

## Silent1Mark

I am having the same problem.  It worked fine with the 6111 kernel but with any of hte 6629 builds I have this problem.

I would use the  6111 nvidia-kernel but it doesn't agree( won't compile) with my 2.6.11 kernel, ( I think it has somehting to do with Kbuild). 

 and I have to use the 2.6.11 kernel becasue it is the only way I have been able to get my sound card to work ( audigy LS )

I can post my xorg.conf along with my /var/log/Xorg.0.log  if any one is interested.

----------

## Silent1Mark

Heres the xorg.conf (with nv driver that works fine.)

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	#Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/mouse"

	Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"    	# <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"             	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"             	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"             	# <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"              	# <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"   	# <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"  	# <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"        	# <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"  	# <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset" 	# <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset" 	# <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties" 	# <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation" 	# <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" 	# <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" 	# <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"          	# <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"  	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"   	# <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"          	# <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"    	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"    	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"    	# <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"         	# <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices" 	# <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"     	# <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"     	# <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"          	# <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"        	# <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" 	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "nv"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "NV35 [GeForce FX 5900]"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

When I change it to "nvidia" THe problem occurs.

Heres the /var/log/Xorg.0.log with the " nv " driver that works.

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-rc2 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux berillius 2.6.11-rc2 #2 Sun Jan 30 14:58:17 EST 2005 i686

Build Date: 30 January 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 31 07:20:19 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3188 card 147b,1407 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10b7,9050 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0007 card 1102,1002 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1102,7005 card 1102,1002 rev 00 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 147b,1407 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 147b,1407 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 147b,1407 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 147b,1407 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 147b,1407 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 147b,1407 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 147b,1407 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0331 card 270f,1945 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:0), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[2] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[2] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

	Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

	Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

	GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

	GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

	Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

	GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

	GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

	GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL, Quadro4 550 XGL, Quadro4 NVS,

	GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X,

	GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go,

	Quadro4 580 XGL, Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL,

	GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

	GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

	0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

	Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

	GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

	Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

	GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

	GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0313, GeForce FX 5600SE,

	0x0316, 0x0317, GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650,

	Quadro FX Go700, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F, GeForce FX 5200,

	GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200SE,

	GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

	0x0329, Quadro NVS 280 PCI, Quadro FX 500, GeForce FX Go5300,

	GeForce FX Go5100, 0x032F, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, GeForce FX 5900,

	GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra, 0x0334, Quadro FX 3000,

	GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

	GeForce FX 5700VE, 0x0345, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

	0x0349, 0x034B, Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, 0x034F

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset GeForce FX 5900 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[9] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[10] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[28] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce FX 5900"

(**) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xE0000000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output A...

(--) NV(0):   ...found one

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output B...

(--) NV(0):   ...can't find one

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a CRT:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: KDS  Model: 1985  Serial#: 12043519

(II) NV(0): Year: 2001  Week: 12

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) NV(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 26

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.50

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.638 redY: 0.324   greenX: 0.275 greenY: 0.596

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.065   whiteX: 0.282 whiteY: 0.298

(II) NV(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) NV(0): #4: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: Visual Sensat

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: ions VS-190i

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 95 kHz, PixClock max 200 MHz

(II) NV(0): Serial No: BAB12043519

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus B...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): CRTC 0 appears to have a CRT attached

(II) NV(0): Using CRT on CRTC 0

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 30.00-95.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,Monitor0) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 2048x1536 (pitch 2048)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "2048x1536": 266.9 MHz, 95.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "2048x1536"  266.95  2048 2200 2424 2800  1536 1537 1540 1589 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1920x1440": 234.0 MHz, 90.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1920x1440"  234.00  1920 2048 2256 2600  1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1856x1392": 218.3 MHz, 86.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1856x1392"  218.30  1856 1952 2176 2528  1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1792x1344": 204.8 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1792x1344"  204.80  1792 1920 2120 2448  1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1600x1200": 202.5 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1600x1200": 189.0 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  189.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1600x1200": 175.5 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  175.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1400x1050": 155.8 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  155.80  1400 1464 1784 1912  1050 1052 1064 1090 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 133.5 MHz, 95.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "960x720": 117.0 MHz, 90.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "960x720"  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "928x696": 109.2 MHz, 86.4 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "928x696"  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "896x672"  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"  101.25  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   94.50  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   87.75  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   77.90  700 732 892 956  525 526 532 545 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   78.75  640 672 752 864  512 512 514 536 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   67.50  640 648 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   74.25  640 672 752 864  480 480 482 505 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(--) NV(0): Display dimensions: (350, 260) mm

(--) NV(0): DPI set to (148, 150)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[11] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[12] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x8000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

----------

## Silent1Mark

And here is the /var/log/Xorg.0.log with the nvidia driver bieng used which produces the " black out"

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-rc2 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux berillius 2.6.11-rc2 #2 Sun Jan 30 14:58:17 EST 2005 i686

Build Date: 30 January 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 31 10:03:10 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3188 card 147b,1407 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10b7,9050 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0007 card 1102,1002 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1102,7005 card 1102,1002 rev 00 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 147b,1407 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 147b,1407 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 147b,1407 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 147b,1407 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 147b,1407 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 147b,1407 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 147b,1407 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0331 card 270f,1945 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:0), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[2] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[2] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[9] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[10] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[28] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE0000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5900

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.35.20.22.01

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 30.00-95.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,Monitor0) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "2048x1536" (width 2048 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1920x1440" (width 1920 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1856x1392" (width 1856 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1792x1344" (width 1792 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1600)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (height 1536 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "960x720" (height 1440 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 202.5 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 189.0 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 175.5 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 155.8 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

The log just stops here.

My monitor can handle 1600X1200 .

----------

## Silent1Mark

Would it be justifiable to submit this as a bug report?

I've rebuilt the system 3 times now. And stil lteh same bug, With all the 6629 releases.

----------

## Silent1Mark

*bump*

----------

## r3pek

anyone tried with this

```
Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"
```

in the device section of xorg.conf?

----------

## Silent1Mark

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> anyone tried with this
> 
> ```
> Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"
> ```
> ...

 

Same problem occurs, Thanks for throwing in a new idea though.

 Log file says hte same thing except at the End it says

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device DFP-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):   Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 315 kHz, 60.0Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):   Default Mode "320x240": 12.6MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640x480 .

I am going to try hard coding in some hsync  a vsync ranges

and give that a go.

----------

## Silent1Mark

No luck.

----------

## jschellhaass

Have you tried a lower resolution to start, say 1280x1024?

Looking at this

```
(**) NVIDIA(0): Default mode "1600x1200": 202.5 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz 
```

it looks like the hsync is very close to the 95 that the monitor says it supports.  

You could try uncommenting 

```
 #Option "IgnoreEDID" # [<bool>] 
```

and setting it to 1

jeff

----------

## Silent1Mark

 *jschellhaass wrote:*   

> Have you tried a lower resolution to start, say 1280x1024?
> 
> Looking at this
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Settign it to Ignore EDID worked

now it just can;t get the RGB double buffered visual.

Weeeeeeeee

I can fix that though. I think

THanks for the help.

----------

## Silent1Mark

Correction

         That didn;t work I was still using the NV driver ........................ 

Baka  :Sad: 

----------

## Silent1Mark

SOLVED:

         Try adding this option

 Option "NvAGP" "2"

----------

## dschein

fantastic!  all is well now!  thank you so much!

----------

